# Abies balsamea red new growth (pics.)



## Simon (Jun 7, 2010)

I have been diagnosing tree diseases for a few years now and it is the first time I come across this. On a 25 years old Balsam Fir, this years new growth are becoming red halfway through. There are no discoloration (other than the red), spots or signs of insects or arachnids. The branches affected (about 15%) are random but mostly located on the north side of the tree and spread from bottom to top. There were some signs of broom rust on adjacent firs.

The tree is located in Casselman, Ontario, Canada, the owner noticed it 2 weeks ago. Those two weeks were very warm and dry with almost no rain. Please look at the pictures and give me your thoughts, I am very curious.


----------



## S Mc (Jun 12, 2010)

Simon, barring the helpful suggestion on handbags and shoes....

We are seeing something very similar to this on spruces, primarily _Picea pungens_. We also are not finding any biotic factors to explain the problem and so are defaulting back to abiotic. We had some really unusual weather events and circumstances this past fall and throughout the winter.

What about your neck of the woods? What unusual events there?

Sylvia


----------



## Urban Forester (Jun 13, 2010)

Are the trees located near a road where salt is used? If not, was there a very cold period at night after new growth emerged, this has the look of low temp (frost) damage.


----------



## StihlyinEly (Jun 21, 2010)

Urban Forester said:


> Are the trees located near a road where salt is used? If not, was there a very cold period at night after new growth emerged, this has the look of low temp (frost) damage.



We've had balsam fir frost damage among the trees at our northern Minnesota lake cabin that looks just like the pics.


----------



## Simon (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks for your thoughts, I now confirm that it was frost damage, I have seen the same thing on many other firs in the area and the damages are not growing.


----------

